# el / la radio



## iheartL&O

¿Es el radio o la radio?


----------



## saintcasper91

es la radio


----------



## blasita

Hello Iheart.

It depends what you mean by _radio_; if you mean, for example, a piece of electronic equipment used for listening to radio broadcasts, then I'd personally use the feminine: _la radio_. Could you please tell us what you want to express in English, please?

DPD: 





> *radio*. 1. Este sustantivo es *masculino cuando significa ‘línea que va del centro de un círculo a cualquier punto de la circunferencia’, ‘hueso del brazo’ y ‘elemento químico radiactivo’*. *Como acortamiento de radiotelegrama, es también masculino*; pero como *acortamiento de radiotelegrafista, es común en cuanto al género* (→ género2, 1a y 3a): el/la radio.
> 2. Es* femenino cuando, por acortamiento de radiodifusión, significa ‘transmisión mediante ondas hertzianas de programas destinados al público’ o se emplea para designar alguna de las emisoras que se dedican a ello*: «La radio se impuso como el medio de comunicación de masas por excelencia» (Puyo Bogotá [Col. 1992]). Cuando, *por acortamiento de radiorreceptor, significa* *‘aparato con el que se escuchan los sonidos transmitidos mediante ondas hertzianas’, se usa en ambos géneros*, dependiendo de las zonas; así, en España es siempre femenino, género preferido también en los países del Cono Sur: «Aragón no pudo soportarlo y apagó la radio» (Clarín [Arg.] 12.2.97); pero en gran parte de América (México, Centroamérica, las Antillas, el Ecuador, Colombia y Venezuela) se usa normalmente en masculino: «Encendieron el radio y oyeron la noticia una vez más» (Gamboa Páginas [Col. 1998]).



Saludos.


----------



## saintcasper91

Ok yep, if you want to say 'Radius' then its 'el radio' but for the english word radio and all radio terms, e.g. radio broadcast, program etc, I assure you that it's 'la radio'


----------



## iheartL&O

Blasita,

Me has respondido exactamente lo que quería saber. Ya veo que no solo tiene que ver el contexto sino tambien la region. En mi caso me refería al aparato. En tu cita aparece el aparato de radio tanto como "el" que como "la", pero creo que voy a usar "la", ya que parece que tiene mayor acepatción y además así se dice en la tierra madre.

Gracias. Un saludo afectuoso.


----------



## blasita

De nada, un placer. Sí, siempre femenino en España en este caso, pero masculino en algunos otros países.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Cenzontle

According to the definition quoted by blasita from the DPD, the meaning that we can count on to be feminine is the one that's short for "la radiodifusión"—the medium of radio, the phenomenon of radio.
Meanwhile, it says that "radio" referring to the piece of equipment for receiving signals ("el radiorreceptor") varies in gender with the geographical variety of language.


----------



## Wandering JJ

I was always advised that 'radio' was feminine as it's an abbreviation of 'radiotelegrafía'. Unfortunaely I cannot recall where I last read that.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:

En Colombia, encendemos el radio para escuchar la música que ponen en la radio. Recuerdo también que, hace años, cuando era joven, iba en mi cicla a clase de química (ese día era sobre propiedades del radio), y a una señora se le atoró el bastón entre los radios de mi rueda delantera; entonces caí tan fuerte que me rompí el radio.

¿No me creen?

Saludos,


----------



## rajenjo

Easy one.
In Latin America, the electronic device is "el radio", while the broadcasting system is "la radio"
In Spain, it's always "la radio".


----------



## micafe

rajenjo said:


> Easy one.
> In Latin America, the electronic device is "el radio", while the broadcasting system is "la radio"
> In Spain, it's always "la radio".



This is 100% correct..


----------



## blasita

rajenjo said:


> Easy one.
> In Latin America, the electronic device is "el radio", while the broadcasting system is "la radio"
> In Spain, it's always "la radio".


 Yes, you're right about Spain, but '_el_ radio' is not used in all LAm countries (at least not in Argentina).

Another threads on this:

La radio o el radio.
La radio/el radio.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## rajenjo

Ok, I stand corrected:
_Easy one.
In most countries of Latin America, the electronic device is "el radio", while the broadcasting system is "la radio"
In Spain and some Latin countries (Cono Sur), it's always "la radio"._


----------



## micafe

rajenjo said:


> Ok, I stand corrected:
> _._



So do I.. 

All I know is, in Colombia if someone said "yo escuché..... en *la *radio" it would be understood, of course, but it would sound kind of funny.


----------



## Shmuel

Hola a Todos,

¿Cómo se le llama a el / la radio en Colombia?  ¿Es el, o la radio?

GDA
Shmuel


----------



## macame

Supongo que te refieres al aparato receptor de radiofrecuencia. Según el DPD en Colombia es masculino:



> Cuando, por acortamiento de _radiorreceptor,_ significa ‘aparato con el que se escuchan los sonidos transmitidos mediante ondas hertzianas’, se usa en ambos géneros, dependiendo de las zonas; así, en España es siempre femenino, género preferido también en los países del Cono Sur: _«Aragón no pudo soportarlo y apagó la radio»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 12.2.97); pero en gran parte de América (México, Centroamérica, las Antillas, el Ecuador, Colombia y Venezuela) se usa normalmente en masculino: _«Encendieron el radio y oyeron la noticia una vez más»_ (Gamboa _Páginas_ [Col. 1998]). Cuando forma parte del nombre de una emisora concreta, se escribe con mayúscula inicial: _«La emisora Radio España Independiente se dirigió a los españoles como si nada hubiera ocurrido»_ (Gironella _Hombres_ [Esp. 1986]).
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hola, macame.

No crees que se trate de un aparato receptor de radiofrecuenciaS ?

GS


----------



## Shmuel

Primero: Loudspeaker, gracias y tiene Ud. mucha razón.  Bueno, me refería al primer caso, el aparato para oír las noticias.  Pero, felizmente, ...y

Segundo: Gracias, Macame, supusiste bien. Y me diste una muy completa respuesta, incluyendo la idea, la pista (hint) de usar más a menudo el DPD.

Nuevamente gracias a los dos.
Shmuel


----------



## Shmuel

Macame, acabo de contestar, pero a pesar de todo, me surgió una duda.
En realidad, el aparato de radio que encuentro en mi documento, no es el radiorreceptor, el aparato para oír las noticias.
Sino el aparato de radio militar.  Creo, aunque no estoy seguro, que lo que me escribiste respecto al radiorreceptor, rige también en este caso.  Sería, en el caso de Colombia:  " Comunicarse por el radio táctico ", ¿verdad?
Gracias, Shmuel


----------



## macame

Shmuel said:


> Macame, acabo de contestar, pero a pesar de todo, me surgió una duda.
> En realidad, el aparato de radio que encuentro en mi documento, no es el radiorreceptor, el aparato para oír las noticias.
> Sino el aparato de radio militar. Creo, aunque no estoy seguro, que lo que me escribiste respecto al radiorreceptor, rige también en este caso. Sería, en el caso de Colombia: " Comunicarse por el radio táctico ", ¿verdad?
> Gracias, Shmuel



Supongo que sí.



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Hola, macame.
> 
> No crees que se trate de un aparato receptor de radiofrecuenciaS ?
> 
> GS


 
Pues la verdad, no sé cuál será el motivo, pero me suena mejor en singular lo que no quiere decir que tenga razón.
A ver si algún experto en la materia nos aclara la duda .

Saludos.


----------



## micafe

Shmuel said:


> Hola a Todos,
> 
> ¿Cómo se le llama a el / la radio en Colombia?  ¿Es el, o la radio?
> 
> GDA
> Shmuel



En Colombia: Yo escucho *la* radio (radioemisora) en *el* radio (radiorreceptor).


----------



## Mackinder

In my opinion,* la radio* refers to the broadcast and *el radio* to the device.


----------



## Aviador

Ginazec said:


> In my opinion,* la radio* refers to the broadcast and *el radio* to the device.


Well, it is not like that in Chile and most of the Spanish speaking world. For us, both the broadcasting technology and the receiver are feminine: _*la* radio_. Only the chemical element, the bone in the forearm and the segment connecting the center of a circle and its perimeter are masculine: _*el* radio_.


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

iheartL&O said:


> ¿Es el radio o la radio?



Saludos.

Depende:

_La radio_ es el aparato eléctrico
_El radio_, lo que mide la mitad de un diámetro. Tiene que ver con distancias y medidas como "en un radio de 6 metros". También es un elemento químico.

Pero, en algunos lados parece que la forma en género masculino ha adoptado ambos sentidos. Ha ocurrido lo mismo que con "sartén", que puede ser "el / la sartén"

Buen día.


----------



## EddieZumac

rajenjo said:


> Easy one.
> In Latin America, the electronic device is "el radio", while the broadcasting system is "la radio"
> In Spain, it's always "la radio".


De acuerdo, se prende la radio, y se escucha la radio.


----------



## Aviador

EddieZumac said:


> rajenjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy one.
> In Latin America, the electronic device is "el radio", while the broadcasting system is "la radio"
> In Spain, it's always "la radio".
> 
> 
> 
> De acuerdo, se prende la radio, y se escucha la radio.
Click to expand...

Sí, así es en Chile, por ejemplo (claro que yo diría _encender_ la radio).
Sin embargo, creo que es la siguiente intervención de rajenjo, la #13 de este hilo, la que refleja mejor la realidad del término en Hispanoamérica:


rajenjo said:


> Ok, I stand corrected:
> _Easy one.
> In most countries of Latin America, the electronic device is "el radio", while the broadcasting system is "la radio"
> In Spain and some Latin countries (Cono Sur), it's always "la radio"._


----------

